# Sharkathon



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Man that's one of the worst conditions I have ever seen the surf. Sure did make it a hard tournament for al of us!! But like always even with bad conditions I had a blast and it's a bummer we have to wait another year. I caught one fish and one fish only in those 3 days lol and was very close to place on the Red Fish division...what a bummer that was!! 
Does anybody know around what mile marker 1,2 and 3rd caught their Reds?? Thanks!!

Always nice to meet great ppl that love doing what we all love to do!! 
Share Pics and stories about Sharkathon!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

It must have been a pretty wild sharkathon. Big kudos to all the people who went down there and toughed it out through the conditions. I guess I can't really complain about missing out this year. I'm surprised I haven't seen any reports on here yet.

I've been following the drama regarding the winner having 1st place stripped from him after failing the poly. Crazy stuff. I think I've counted at least 4 or 5 different versions of the story so far. haha.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Fishing conditions weren't as bad as last year, but the driving conditions were way worse. We ended up originally getting second place in the shark division, but this was later changed to first. Very crazy fishing trip to say the least.

-Zach
TeamShadeHats.com


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought the surf was very rough this year, don't remember it being like that last year nor the sea weed. I saw on a fishing app that the original winner took out the bait 1200 yards!!
I don't know how you could take it that far in those conditions?!?!? It was a crazy trip!! I caught a 38" red Friday night, thought it had a lot of potential but was a bit short! 
I have also heard different stories about the original winner!
Alka144 do you know what really happened??


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

alka144 said:


> Fishing conditions weren't as bad as last year, but the driving conditions were way worse. We ended up originally getting second place in the shark division, but this was later changed to first. Very crazy fishing trip to say the least.
> 
> -Zach
> TeamShadeHats.com


You won?!? Details!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Talking to a guy at the award ceremony and he said he was down at the 44 and the camp next to him hooked a big one he said it was near the 12ft mark fought it for 3 hrs on a 9/0 trying to get it over the last bar and lost it...it was a bait soaking in the second gut....did neone hear about the guy that had a hook stuck in his neck?? Surf has been punishing the last 3 yrs!!!!! But had a good time..


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Bad day for this guy


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

We fished at the 17 with no luck on red or sharks. We yaked baits out friday, but sat was to rough for me. Still had a blast like every year and won $250 gift card to Roys


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

TMB said:


> I thought the surf was very rough this year, don't remember it being like that last year nor the sea weed. I saw on a fishing app that the original winner took out the bait 1200 yards!!
> I don't know how you could take it that far in those conditions?!?!? It was a crazy trip!! I caught a 38" red Friday night, thought it had a lot of potential but was a bit short!
> I have also heard different stories about the original winner!
> Alka144 do you know what really happened??


No idea what really happened or what was the reasoning. You will probably have to get that info from the Sharkathon staff.

-Zach


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Temple said:


> Bad day for this guy


OUCH!!!!!!! How did that happen??


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kayaking a bait i think a wave stood his kayak straight up and tossed him out. The leader wrapped around his neck and the circle hook caught him with the bait still attached of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw a Coast Guard helicopter and Jet flying around the 18 then saw a suburban flying down the beach with their hazards on. I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya i was told he was driving himself to the helicopter...hope he's doing ok? Ne one know the out come?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's the whole story: The guy was fishing just north of our crew. He tried to take out a bait that was not secure in his kayak and his PFD was too small to boot. He got flipped end over end on the 2nd sandbar going out. Our crew were the ones that rescued him. When we got out to him, the cable leader was wrapped around the kayak and his neck and the kayak was dragging him by hook in his neck. The pic shown is not the same incident. This was much worse as the 20/0 circle hook was higher up in the side of his neck. We had to cut the cable in the surf to free him up. Once we got him ashore, we had to cut the hook eye off to slide off the bait which was still attached. He chose to drive off the beach himself. He ended up going to the hospital for 3hr surgery to remove the hook. Turns out it missed hi main artery by 2cm. If it would have hit his artery, he would have bled out before we could have got to him.


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

This guy?


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad y'all were there for the rescue! Green to ya!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

CatfishStalker said:


> This guy?


 Yep.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

12 foot !? Did i read that right? Tiger? Hammer?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thats Bamared he posts on corpusfishing. He got lucky for sure.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Yellow.mouth said:


> 12 foot !? Did i read that right? Tiger? Hammer?


They have not posted the official results yet but I think the winning shark was an 89" bull shark. The original winner was disqualified for failing the lie detector test. Lots of rumors flying around about why but we may never know all the facts.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Update:

We may only be guarenteed second place now.

-Zach


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I saw a Coast Guard helicopter and Jet flying around the 18 then saw a suburban flying down the beach with their hazards on. I was wondering what was going on.


What happened is he ran outta friggin talent!


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Devin 85 said:


> Talking to a guy at the award ceremony and he said he was down at the 44 and the camp next to him hooked a big one he said it was near the 12ft mark fought it for 3 hrs on a 9/0 trying to get it over the last bar and lost it...it was a bait soaking in the second gut....did neone hear about the guy that had a hook stuck in his neck?? Surf has been punishing the last 3 yrs!!!!! But had a good time..


Well, there was a little exaggeration there....

We were around the 30, it was dark, and it was a 2hr 15min fight. It was still over 150yds out as I never even got down to my mono topshot, no idea what it was. The hook pulled, nothing broke. It was pulling locked drag off that 9/0 as easily at the 90min mark as it was at the beginning.

Not sure I'll ever put anything smaller than a 50w out at dusk after that adventure...


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

In that case size or strength of the reel wasn't the problem. If the hook pulled on a 9/0 it'll pull on a 50w just as fast


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

In that case size or strength of the reel wasn't the problem. If the hook pulled on a 9/0 it'll pull on a 50w just as fast


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Was it really a bait soaking at the second gut??


----------

